# The take apart continues



## frank-id (Dec 20, 2010)

Boy the Dodge folks really did a great job of installing the engines into their class C MH. To remove the 440 engine from my parts MH, took almost all day. After spending a lot of time trying to gently remove the complete engine with no success, The front bumper support was cut. A 3 foot piece was removed with my trusty Sawsall. First, the engine and trans would stay in a single piece. No good, trans was separated. No good, trans separated and engine still could not be removed. So the exhaust manifolds and the distributor cap, all the ac piping and hoses were removed. No go. The bumper support was cut and engine was removed. Now new understanding will make the next engine removal easy. Now the goal is to remove the body. Got some ideas. Frank


----------



## frank-id (Dec 20, 2010)

*Take apart*

pics...........


----------



## frank-id (Dec 20, 2010)

*take apart*

Pic.....more soon


----------

